# Marge



## whiskerfrisker (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's my 4 month old baby girl Marge with the shoebox she's adopted, which is now a designated plaything and toy chest, lol.




:blackcat:


----------



## whiskerfrisker (Dec 5, 2011)

And here she is napping on her chairbed


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She's vry pretty!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What. A. Sweetie! She looks so cuddly!


----------



## whiskerfrisker (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Jan Rebecca and MowMow  And yes indeed MowMow, marge is very cuddlelicious! lol.
You both have such darling cats yourselves!


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Such a cute kitty ^_^


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new kitty, she is adorable. I love her nose markings.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

